# FLR (M) extension success at Croydon PSC



## adhillon (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi All, 

Just wanted to provide information on my wife's FLR (M) extension in case it may help any of you out there. 

First 30 month visa applied for and granted in Chile
Expiry date: 29/04/2016
Applied for extension on 13/02/2016 for further 30 months - granted at Croydon PSC

I'd like to say that if you can afford it, going to one of the PSC offices is by far the best option when it comes to FLR/settlement visas in my opinion. The whole process was smooth and worked as stated on the website. Apart from waiting ages to book an appointment, the whole process has been pretty easygoing, surprising since for many this is surely a stressful event. 

We arrived at the PSC office at 9AM and cleared the brief but thorough security check (the security guards were all polite and helpful). Once upstairs on the 3rd floor we were asked to check-in. This consisted of going to a desk and showing proof of payment and confirmation of appointment. 

After this, we were asked to take a seat in the waiting area and just after 9.30am our number was called to one of the desks. Once there an officer took the application form, checked the passports, took ONE of the photographs of my wife, entered in some details on the computer and after about 10-15 mins asked us to wait in another area to get biometrics/fingerprints done. 

After a little wait, we were asked to go to the biometrics section and there my wife's photo and fingerprints were taken. This didn't take long, but if you are applying with children I'm sure it will take a bit longer. The person who took the photo and fingerprints (very friendly and polite) explained she would be dealing with the application and that it would take about 2.5 hours. She also explained that we could leave the building and come back and that if it took less than 2.5 hours she would call to let us know. 

Instead of waiting around for 2.5 hours we decided on going to the nearby shopping centre which was better because you can browse shops and eat etc. We got back just before the 2.5 hour mark and after a short wait our number was called. The immigration was there and explained that the visa had been granted and that the ID card would be sent by post. 

All in all the whole thing from arriving to leaving took 4 hours. When she said it would take 2.5 to go through all the docs, it really was 2.5 hours. Honestly, it was not stressful at all and if I can reiterate what I said before, if you can afford it, this is the way to go. 

Now onto the docs supplied. 

You really just need to follow what the application states and be methodical about it. The docs included: 

IHS confirmation
2 passport sized photos of applicant (but they only took 1)
1 passport sized photo of spouse
Passports
Application form
6 months bank statements applicant AND spouse
6 month wage slips applicant AND spouse
Proof of language ability
Marriage cert
Confirmation of employment applicant AND spouse
Employment contract applicant AND spouse
Correspondence covering the last 2 years (this consisted of tax letters, previous bank statements, GP letters, hospital letters, council tax, energy bills, gym membership letters, tenancy agreements, previous payslips)

We handed over the originals and also photocopies of ALL of the docs submitted. This doesn't have to packaged in any particular way, but we placed all the photocopies in a A4 sized envelope and labelled it 'photocopies'. 

And that's it...for now. 

I guess the by the time my wife applies for settlement there'll be new conditions and a new form to fill and new docs to submit, but for now, doing it this was pretty good! 

Hope this info helps others but any questions feel free to ask! 

A


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulations and thanks for the report. It helps those of us who will going through this process in the coming weeks or months.


----------



## jim2m (Apr 28, 2013)

Congratulations to your wife's visa extension! 
My wife's spouse visa is due to expired 17/03/2016, will be renewed next month. 
So your wife applied for the extension 2 months before expires, I thought it should be within 28 days before it expires.
Did your wife handed in the Proof of language which was used for the previous application?
Did you have your Marriage cert translated by a professional body and certified?
What should be stated in the Confirmation of employment applicant AND spouse?
Thanks


----------



## Mimi76 (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats on your wife's visa, well done and thanks for typing it out all in detail for us.


----------



## adhillon (Jan 20, 2013)

jim2m said:


> Congratulations to your wife's visa extension!
> My wife's spouse visa is due to expired 17/03/2016, will be renewed next month.
> So your wife applied for the extension 2 months before expires, I thought it should be within 28 days before it expires.
> Did your wife handed in the Proof of language which was used for the previous application?
> ...



Hi,

My wife arrived on 09/08/13 and you can apply as soon as you hit the 2.5 year mark. The visa was valid until 29/04/16 because on the first visa they give you a few extra months. Some people apply just before the end of the visa but we decided to get it over and done with at the 2.5 year mark. 

For proof of language, we submitted the same docs as the ones we handed in for the first visa. This was a NARIC cert confirming a degree taught in English. 

For the confirmation of Employment I wrote out the following letter, sent it to my HR dept and they basically wrote out the same, signed it and gave it back to me. The same letter was written for applicant too. 

To whom it may concern, 

With reference to the above person, I can confirm the following: 

Mr/Mrs XXXX has been employed by XXXX since XX/XX/XX as an XXXXX. His/Her gross annual salary is£XX,XX. After Income Tax and National Insurance Contributions his/her monthly salary is £XXXX.XX which equates to a net annual salary of £XX,XXX.XX. 

Finally, Mr/Mrs XXXX has been employed in his/her current role for XXX years which is permanent, and full-time.

If you require any further information please do not hesitate to contact me.

Yours Faithfully, 

XXXX

This is what we submitted, so should be all fine. 

Hope this helps!

A


----------



## jim2m (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you so much and that's very helpful.


----------



## Greatcheers (Nov 15, 2015)

Congratulations adhillon 
I have some questions if you don't mind to help 
Have you submitted cover letters?
Hello everyone 
I am filling in the FLR(M) visa form to extend my visa in the uk and I have some questions please help
Page 11 section 2
2-2 is this the first time you have applied for the a visa or an extension of stay in one of the above categories....

Page 15 section 4
My sponsor have two adults children over the age of 18. What do I answer questions 4.1 4.2 4.3 and 4.4

Page 27 financial requirement
My annual salary is £1500 and my sponsor's is £1500 What do I tick or complete:
-income from salaried employment (ticked)
-current annual salary ( is it my salary or both of ours) £1500 or £30000)?
-indicate which option you rely on Category A ( ticked)

Page 47
9.15 details of the British diplomatic post.... (what should I answer)
Thanks in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Greatcheers said:


> Congratulations adhillon
> I have some questions if you don't mind to help
> Have you submitted cover letters?


Not normally needed.



> Hello everyone
> I am filling in the FLR(M) visa form to extend my visa in the uk and I have some questions please help
> Page 11 section 2
> 2-2 is this the first time you have applied for the a visa or an extension of stay in one of the above categories....


Extension of stay. It would only be the first time if you are switching from another leave such as student or work visa. 



> Page 15 section 4
> My sponsor have two adults children over the age of 18. What do I answer questions 4.1 4.2 4.3 and 4.4


They aren't children so write nothing.



> Page 27 financial requirement
> My annual salary is £1500 and my sponsor's is £1500 What do I tick or complete:
> -income from salaried employment (ticked)
> -current annual salary ( is it my salary or both of ours) £1500 or £30000)?
> -indicate which option you rely on Category A ( ticked)


Tick Cat A, put combined income, enter details of one job on the form and the other under 'Other information.'



> Page 47
> 9.15 details of the British diplomatic post.... (what should I answer)
> Thanks in advance


Usually the British embassy or high commission in the country where you applied. For US, its UK consulate general NY. If you applied in Morocco, write British Embassy Rabat.


----------



## Greatcheers (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you Joppa


----------

